
F – a pure functional concatenative language (2006) - networked
http://www.nsl.com/k/f/f.htm
======
agentultra
Implemented in K! And not very much code either. Certainly shorter than some
other language definitions I've read:

[http://www.nsl.com/k/f/f.k](http://www.nsl.com/k/f/f.k)

~~~
BMarkmann
That's actually the most verbose k code I've ever seen (but probably also the
most reasonably readable)...

~~~
paulddraper
And yet still very short and very unreadable.

------
murbard2
"The language is purely functional. There are no side-effects."

This can be interpreted very efficiently by skipping evaluation.

~~~
ORioN63
It's also Turing complete.

------
deng
Not to be confused with the other F language, which tried to remove all the
cruft from Fortran but didn't really catch on:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_%28programming_language%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_%28programming_language%29)

------
nhlx2
Relation to F#?

